# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  ملياردير صيني جديد بـ36 مليار دولار يصبح الأغنى في آسيا

## eqtsadcom

تستمر الصين في إنجاب المليارديرات الواحد تلو الآخر، هذه المرة برز اسم Ma Huateng رئيس شركة Tencentالقابضة المتخصصة في خدمات الإنترنت، بعد أن استطاع تخطي Jack Ma صاحب مجموعة Alibaba الشهيرة، ليصبح بالتالي الرجل الأغنى في الصين بل في سائر آسيا.وبمكاسب بلغت نحو 3% لسهم Tencent في تداولات اليوم الاثنين ببورصة هونغ كونغ، أضاف Huateng مليار دولار إلى ثروته، لتقفز إلى 36.2 مليار دولار بحسب بيانات "فوربس"، مقابل 35.6 مليار دولار هو إجمالي ثروة مؤسسAlibaba، الذي أجبر على التنحي أمام الزعامة الجديدة منتقلا إلى المرتبة الثانية، بعدما تصدر قائمة المليارديرات الصينيين لفترة ليست بالقصيرة.
ويعكس الصعود القوي لشركتي Tencent و Alibabaالنمو السريع للخدمات الإلكترونية والمحتوى الرقمي في الصين، البلد الأكثر اكتظاظا بالسكان، وصاحب أكبر عدد لمستخدمي الإنترنت في العالم.وفي حين تشتهر Alibaba المدرجة في بورصة نيويورك من خلال خدمات التجارة الإلكترونية وكاريزما رئيس مجلس إدارتها، تحظى Tencent المدرجة في هونغ كونغ بشهرة أقل بكثير خارج الصين، إلا أنها برعت في تقديم مجموعة واسعة من الخدمات والمنتجات ذات الشعبية من ضمنها حلول الدفع الإلكتروني والألعاب، إلى جانب منصات التواصل الاجتماعي كمنصة WeChat.واستطاع رئيس Tencent أيضاً إزاحة الملياردير الهندي Mukesh Ambani والصيني Li Ka-shing، ليظفر بلقب الأغنى آسيوياً. وهو الآن في المرتبة 18 ضمن القائمة العالمية للأكثر ثراءً، متبوعا بـ Ambani الذي حل في المرتبة 19، يليه Jack Ma و Li Ka-shing.وفي حين لا تبدو الفروق كبيرة بين عمالقة آسيا الأربعة، تتوقع "فوربس" أن تشهد الفترات القادمة تبادلا في المراتب على قائمة الثروات.

----------

